# Horror-Spiele



## Wolfner (2. März 2011)

Huzzah,

als Freund von Lovecraft & Co bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Horror-Spielen.
Also, dacht ich mir, wäre es mal Zeit für einen Horror-Spiele-Thread!


Alt wie neu, alles ist erwünscht, solange es einem ein unangenehmes Gefühl den Rücken runter jagt.


Kürzlich durchgespielt hab ich folgende zwei:

*Amnesia*:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M627-obxNzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Clock Tower*:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fLyjBO6EbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Momentan überleg ich grade ob ich mir noch folgende Spiele zulegen soll:
*
The Darkness Within 2*:
(zum Brechen schwere Rätsel)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlwduV3dVhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Scratches*:
(Point & Click Adventure)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64lHWOCLn70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Postet einfach was euch einfällt!


MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2011)

http://armorgames.com/play/10487/amea :>


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2011)

Hello Kitty Online mann .. das übelste, extremste und härteste Horrorspiel aller Zeiten mann 


Nee mal im Ernst

- Resident Evil 1 Directors Cut uff der Playsi 1 sowie Resident Evil 2
- Silent Hill 1

Das sind die Games die mir als so richtig BÄÄÄM in Erinnerung geblieben sind

Aja Dead Space ist auch gruselig, also mir sind beim zocken im dunkeln (klar wie denn sonst) echt schon teilweise Harre grau geworden vor Schreck bei dem Game


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Silent Hill 2 ist das Beste  - sowohl der Reihe als auch des Genres! 

Sonst finde ich die hier super: http://www.fullyramblomatic.com/5days/
Das sind 4 Spiele einer Reihe, Adventures mit oldsql Grafik - sehr kurz, machen aber spaß und etwas gruselig sind sie stellenweise auch


----------



## Konov (2. März 2011)

Dead Space 2 fällt mir da spontan als aktuellstes Beispiel ein, ohne es selbst gezockt zu haben. ^^

Die Videos bei YouTube machen mich jedenfalls fertig, sowas spiel ich nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2011)

F.E.A.R kann ich noch empfehlen, ist zwar auch ein Shooter, aber mit einigen Schockern


----------



## Makalvian (2. März 2011)

Boxen aufdrehen Zimmer verdunkeln und ab dafür 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y81s3yIbZcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich empfehle dringenst die Englische Version, die Deutsche macht absolut keinen Spaß.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2011)

Natürlich Silent Hill, Penumbra - Black Plague, Dead Space & Dead Space 2 und natürlich Minecraft! Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mich in den Höhlen schon öfter erschrocken als bei Dead Space 2. 

Edit : Ach und The Suffering das kann man bei Chip.de gratis & legal downloaden.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. März 2011)

Wo gibts eigentlich Amnesia zu kaufen? Hab das bei Amazon nicht gefunden nirgendwo


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> .. und natürlich Minecraft! Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mich in den Höhlen schon öfter erschrocken als bei Dead Space 2.


Rischtisch.


Ist echt schlimm, wenn man immer angst haben muss das ein Creeper einen anspringt


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wo gibts eigentlich Amnesia zu kaufen? Hab das bei Amazon nicht gefunden nirgendwo



Steam.


----------



## Haxxler (2. März 2011)

Achtet auch bitte darauf, dass hier keine indizierten oder beschlagnahmten Spiele landen. Falls einem User doch eins ins Auge stechen sollte, dann meldet sowas bitte direkt.


MfG, Haxxler.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2011)

Bin  ich schon so alt... oder wie so lese ich hier kein Doom? Doom 3


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. März 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Achtet auch bitte darauf, dass hier keine indizierten oder beschlagnahmten Spiele landen.



Mist, jetzt wollte ich was über einen schlecht gelaunten jungen Mann im Morgenmantel schreiben, aber dann lass ich das eben. *seufz*


----------



## MasterXoX (2. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Steam.




Ah! Danke dir ;D

Btw: Was ist eigentlich mit *PEEP*? Das war doch auch voll so ein Grusel Spiel


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ah! Danke dir ;D
> 
> Btw: Was ist eigentlich mit *PEEP*? Das war doch auch voll so ein Grusel Spiel



nee das spiel ist eines jener spiele die haxxler hier nicht lesen wollte 
ich kann auch nur minecraft empfehlen, wobei ich persönlich auf peaceful spiele


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bin  ich schon so alt... oder wie so lese ich hier kein Doom?




Weil kurz darauf Beschreibungen, Videos oder Bilder folgen würden und der Thread damit zu wäre.


----------



## Lakor (2. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil kurz darauf Beschreibungen, Videos oder Bilder folgen würden und der Thread damit zu wäre.



Ich glaub da bewegt man sich bei Horror sowieso auf sehr dünnem Eis. 

Kann auch nur Silent Hill empfehlen, hab aber nie soviel Horror gespielt, ich schaus mir lieber an.

Wieso gibts eigentlich kein Spiel zu "Nightmare on Elmstreet" oder so? Ich fänd nen Spiel wo man nur verlieren könnte auch mal lustig


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. März 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich fänd nen Spiel wo man nur verlieren könnte auch mal lustig



Dann heirate. Da ist der Horror über kurz oder lang auch gleich mit drin.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. März 2011)

Ich hab mich schon gefragt ob Hello Kitty kommt 

The Suffering fand ich irgendwie ziemlich platt vom Horror her.
Duum 3 fand ich persönlich recht nett.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich glaub da bewegt man sich bei Horror sowieso auf sehr dünnem Eis.




Nur wenn man sich nicht beschlagnahmten und/oder indizierten Titeln bewusst ist.  Wir haben schon drüber diskutiert, ob es eine gute Idee ist den Thread offen zu lassen und wollten es versuchen. Aber leider gibt es einige die unbeabsichtigt oder beabsichtigt dann gleich mit entsprechenden Medien rum schleudern ... Hauptsache auffallen. Noch bleibt der Thread offen, sollte aber offensichtlich auffallen, dass sich jemand toll findet, weil er indizierte Titel nennt und beschreibt, geht das sofort nach Hinten los und der Account ist dicht, sowie der Thread - Egal ob mein Hinweis irgendwo zwischen den Seiten verschwindet.


----------



## Lakor (2. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dann heirate. Da ist der Horror über kurz oder lang auch gleich mit drin.



Made my Day


----------



## Caps-lock (2. März 2011)

Hmmm aber es war jetzt doch ok, die Namen so zu verfremden, dass jeder weiß was gemeint ist, aber man den Spieltitel nicht direkt benennt oder?


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hmmm aber es war jetzt doch ok, die Namen so zu verfremden, dass jeder weiß was gemeint ist, aber man den Spieltitel nicht direkt benennt oder?



Bei deinem Beispiel wars unnötig - da sind nur die Vorgänger indiziert. *g*


----------



## Haxxler (2. März 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hmmm aber es war jetzt doch ok, die Namen so zu verfremden, dass jeder weiß was gemeint ist, aber man den Spieltitel nicht direkt benennt oder?



Also wenn jemand "Boom", "Quark" oder "unechtes Turnier" schreibt, ist sicherlich nichts dagegen einzuwenden.


----------



## Wolfner (2. März 2011)

Ach ihr Deutschen :-B


Hab noch etwas ganz nettes vom Macher von Scratches gefunden.

*Asylum*:
Gibt noch nicht allzuviel Material dazu, aber ich nehme mal an, dass es, wie der Vorgänger auch schon, ein Point & Click Adventure wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKxJQTVc9mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gibt auch noch einen anderen Trailer, den ich aus NSFW-Gründen nun ausgelassen hab. Aber ihr wisst ja wo ihr den findet (Ihr wolltet doch sowieso noch nicht schlafen gehen, oder? )


TotalBiscuit, der Kerl mit dem britischen Akzent, welcher über die Beta-Videos zu Cataclysm einiges an Bekanntheit zulegen konnte, hat übrigens mal ne Stunde lang Amnesia ausprobiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snnB8C5sDkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer sich die Spannung nicht nehmen will, sollte das Video vielleicht in Ruhe lassen (andererseits dauert Amnesia auch gute 8-10 Stunden... kommt drauf an wie lange man sich nicht weitertraut :-


----------



## Haxxler (2. März 2011)

Zu Amnesia gibt es auch ein nettes 1 Stunde mit von GameOne.

http://www.gameone.de/blog/2011/1/1-stunde-mit-amnesia-the-dark-descent


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. März 2011)

Dead Space 1&2 meine absoluten Favoriten  
Könnte ich immer wieder Spielen!
Atmosphäre Sound und Story sind einfach super, alleine fast ohne Freunde im All..


----------



## Wolfner (4. März 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Zu Amnesia gibt es auch ein nettes 1 Stunde mit von GameOne.
> 
> http://www.gameone.d...he-dark-descent



Lecker, ham wa noch mehr davon?


----------



## Tikume (4. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpHkM9z8c7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte natürlich damals schon was trashiges, aber war so faszinierend dass ich es durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Getränkefachmann (7. März 2011)

Eternal Darkness für den GameCube ist auch nen 1A Spiel.
Vor allem,wenn du auf Lovecraft und den Tentakelhorror form outer space stehst.^^

Hier sieht man die harmlosen Gesichchten,wenn der Spielcharakter in Eternal Darkness die geistige Stabilität verliert. XD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9wSR6uInZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

*Aliens vs. Predator 2 (nicht indiziert *g*)*
In der Marine-Mission ist die Atmosphäre vor allem in den ersten 2 Missionen extrem genial, weil es passiert: Nichts. 
Aber man hat permanent das Gefühl dass gleich ein Alien oder Predator in den Rücken fällt, durch die Dunkelheit, die Lichteffekte, alles was man sieht und hört.
*
*
*F.E.A.R.*
Das erste mal FEAR: Jede Szene in der Alma auftauchte.

*Resident Evil 1*
Ich empfehle die Game Cube Remastered-Fassung, weil grafisch aufgemöbelt. Der Survival Horror mit stupiden Dialogen aber viel Atmosphäre.
*
*
*Dino Crisis*
Leider extrem gealtert, aber früher zumindest zu Beginn des Spiels gleicher Effekt wie Resident Evil

*Silent Hill 2*
Das Erste Silent Hill, dass ich überhaupt gespielt habe, war nicht nur scary sondern auch verstörend. Leider auch gealtert*.*
*
*
*Das Ding*
Uah .. genial, vor allem weil man keinem NPC trauen konnte, auf den man traf.
*
*
*Clive Barkers Undying (FSK 16-Fassung -.-)*
Da passierte permanent soviel merkwürdiges, dass man sich ständig umdrehte und paranoid wurde. Ähnlich Amnesia...

*Call of Cuthulu: Shadow of the Comet*
Nicht düster oder modern, aber die gesamt-Atmosphäre des Dorfes und der Einwohner rund um die Geschichte waren permanent bedrückend und man hat sich ständig beobachtet und von allen hintergangen gefühlt. Als würde dir jeder ans Leder wollen.
*
*
*Das erste Treffen auf Skarji in Unreal*
Man steht in einem Gang, ein paar Balken versperren den Weg .. das Licht geht nacheinander aus ... genial.

*SAW*
Ignoriert man mal Kämpfe und das zum Teil banale Gameplay: Die düstere Stimmung und der ständige Zeitdruck haben durchaus ein beklemmendes Gefühl erzeugt.

Bei* Doom 3* hat mich auch nur zu Beginn geschockt - irgendwann  war das Auftauchen der Zombies vorhersehbar. Da war der Turm in* Quake 4 (dt.)* gruseliger, als der Boss einem ständig von außen nachkrabbelte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2011)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Dead Space 1&2 meine absoluten Favoriten
> Könnte ich immer wieder Spielen!
> Atmosphäre Sound und Story sind einfach super, alleine fast ohne Freunde im All..



Ich muss sagen, ich bin vom Schock- bzw. Horrofaktor (zmd. beim ersten Teil, zweiten hab ich noch nicht) doch irgendwie enttäuscht... das Spiel rangiert irgendwie so in der Mitte zwischen dem ersten Aliens Film (Hallo Impulsgewehr!) und dem Doom Film was die Schockmomente angeht...

Da hatte ich bei *Alan Wake* weit aus mehr Schiss...


----------



## Wolfner (7. März 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> das Spiel *rangiert *irgendwie so in der Mitte *zwischen *dem ersten *Aliens *Film (Hallo Impulsgewehr!) *und dem Doom Film *was die Schockmomente angeht...



Da hat Dead Space ja ne Menge Platz dazwischen 




ZAM schrieb:


> *Call of Cuthulu: Shadow of the Comet*
> Nicht düster oder modern, aber die gesamt-Atmosphäre des Dorfes und der Einwohner rund um die Geschichte waren permanent bedrückend und man hat sich ständig beobachtet und von allen hintergangen gefühlt. Als würde dir jeder ans Leder wollen.




Dazu fällt mir auch folgendes ein:

*Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AfQ-Xqt-d0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habs immer noch im Ohr...
"In the name o' the ord'r o' Dagon! Fin' the outsida 'n kill him!"


Wer sich übrigens die 60 Euro (!?) für Shadow of the Comet sparen will, das Spiel ist inzwischen Abandoned-Ware und kann legal heruntergeladen werden:
http://www.abandonia...+the+Comet.html


Edit:

Ich finde übrigens Zero Punctuation bringt das Problem mit dem "Horror" in Dead Space ganz gut auf den Punkt:
http://www.escapistm...37-Dead-Space-2

"AHHHHHHHHH! are you scared yet? AHHHHHHHH!"

Das Problem haben aber auch viele "Horror"-Spiele.

Mit den Waffen in solchen Spielen ist es auch immer so eine Sache. Bei Call of Cthulhu: DCotE nimmt der Horrorfaktor bspw. stark ab sobald man eine Waffe bekommt (was zugegebenermaßen nicht allzu bald ist).
Warum sollte ich mich auch vor einem Haufen inzüchtiger Fischmenschen gruseln wenn ich meinen doppelläufigen Passierschein dabeihab


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Wer sich übrigens die 60 Euro (!?) für Shadow of the Comet sparen will, das Spiel ist inzwischen Abandoned-Ware und kann legal heruntergeladen werden:
> http://www.abandonia...+the+Comet.html



Auf den Preis hab ich garnet geschaut o.O
Bei Abandonia war ich bisher immer vorsichtig mit Verlinken - da war bisher nicht alles sauber ESRA-Schutz-Geprüft. Aber die meisten Titel, die noch geschützt sind, scheinen da auch nicht mehr zur Verfügung zu stehen.


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Das erste Treffen auf Skarji in Unreal*
> Man steht in einem Gang, ein paar Balken versperren den Weg .. das Licht geht nacheinander aus ... genial.
> .



Kann ich bestätigen, mann was hab ich im geschrieen xD


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aliens vs. Predator 2 Fehlt
> F.E.A.R Hab ich
> Resident Evil 1 Fehlt leider
> Ich empfehle die Game Cube Remastered-Hmm werd ich mri wohl mal holen müssen
> ...


Hehe


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. März 2011)

Projekt Zero - geiles horrorspiel wo man durch eine japanische villa rennt un geister mit ner fotokamera totknipst 
Parasit Eve - mittlemaßer horror, nach resident evil style un geiles kampfsystem


btw..bin ich echt der einzige der fear kein stück gruselig fand? einfach nur ein stupider shooter un das wars :O


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> btw..bin ich echt der einzige der fear kein stück gruselig fand? einfach nur ein stupider shooter un das wars :O



Ich möchte das mal aufgreifen, und die Frage in den Raum schmeissen, wie man sich überhaupt bei einem Computerspiel gruseln kann? 
Mit ist das bisher noch nie gelungen.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich möchte das mal aufgreifen, und die Frage in den Raum schmeissen, wie man sich überhaupt bei einem Computerspiel gruseln kann?
> Mit ist das bisher noch nie gelungen.



Ich grusel mich bei deutlich Spielen mehr als bei Filmen und Büchern.

Fear war in dem Sinne auch nicht gruselig, es waren mehr die Schockmomente und der Unterschied ist eben das man sich bei Fear wehren kann, das geht bei Amnesia z. B. nicht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich möchte das mal aufgreifen, und die Frage in den Raum schmeissen, wie man sich überhaupt bei einem Computerspiel gruseln kann?
> Mit ist das bisher noch nie gelungen.



dafür braucht man die fähigkeit zur abstraktion


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dafür braucht man die fähigkeit zur abstraktion



eher die Fähigkeit zur Regression würde ich denken


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Vielleicht auch Fantasy


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

Wenn ich dran denke, wie wir damals bei grunzenden, rosa Bitmap-Monstern vor Schreck einen halben Meter vom Screen weggesprungen sind...  Heute kaum verständlich.


----------



## Wolfner (9. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich möchte das mal aufgreifen, und die Frage in den Raum schmeissen, wie man sich überhaupt bei einem Computerspiel gruseln kann?
> Mit ist das bisher noch nie gelungen.




Mhmhmhm...
Kommt ganz drauf an. Welche Spiele hast du bisher gespielt?

Und vor allem wie?
Am Nachmittag und/oder in Gesellschaft Horrorspiele spielen gilt nicht :-B


----------



## Ulthras (9. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Natürlich Silent Hill, Penumbra - Black Plague, Dead Space & Dead Space 2 und natürlich Minecraft! Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mich in den Höhlen schon öfter erschrocken als bei Dead Space 2.



Ey Jungs, Mädels, ohne Spaß, Minecraft ist schon krass:O Ich mein, geht mal durch eure Mine, und zieht euch die Sounds der Zombies aus den noch nicht freigelegten Gängen rein, als ichs zum ersten mal gespielt hab, hab ich mich derbe erschrocken und dachte, mich fällt gleich son Vieh an, bis ich geahnt hab, das man die erst freibuddeln muss.. aber selbst dann kommt dir aus so nem dunklen Loch son Vieh entgegengeschossen.. Ich schwör auf alles, Erschreckfaktor bei dem Spiel ist richtiiiiig hoch!!!^^ Ah ja, und nicht zu vergessen die Sounds in den höhlen, die laut Minecraftwiki auftauchen, wenn man sich einem komplett dunklem Raum nährt... Nee ey also wenn das Spiel ab 0 ist, die kleinen die das spielen kriegen doch Höhlenängste


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Ey Jungs, Mädels, ohne Spaß, Minecraft ist schon krass:O Ich mein, geht mal durch eure Mine, und zieht euch die Sounds der Zombies aus den noch nicht freigelegten Gängen rein, als ichs zum ersten mal gespielt hab, hab ich mich derbe erschrocken und dachte, mich fällt gleich son Vieh an, bis ich geahnt hab, das man die erst freibuddeln muss.. aber selbst dann kommt dir aus so nem dunklen Loch son Vieh entgegengeschossen.. Ich schwör auf alles, Erschreckfaktor bei dem Spiel ist richtiiiiig hoch!!!^^ Ah ja, und nicht zu vergessen die Sounds in den höhlen, die laut Minecraftwiki auftauchen, wenn man sich einem komplett dunklem Raum nährt... Nee ey also wenn das Spiel ab 0 ist, die kleinen die das spielen kriegen doch Höhlenängste



Spiel Minecraft mal mit soundtrack von Diabolo,Silent Hill oder Metro 2033. Der Grusel-Faktor ist dann noch höher.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. März 2011)

hehe, ich weiß schon warum ich minecraft auf peaceful spiele, nach dem zweiten "sssssssssssssssssssssssssss" hab ich geswitcht^^


----------



## Berserkius (9. März 2011)

Mir fallen spontan nur ein

*Sanatorium
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cursed Mountain
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Darkseed 1-2
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Obscure 1-2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jericho ( richtig geil ) leider ist der Erfolg ausgeblieben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Wolfner (9. März 2011)

Das mit Minecraft stimmt witzigerweise.
Besonders wenn man sich ganz weit nach unten gräbt.

Da drückt auch die Decke irgendwie schon auf einen runter


----------



## Fipsin (9. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hello Kitty Online mann .. das übelste, extremste und härteste Horrorspiel aller Zeiten mann
> 
> 
> Nee mal im Ernst
> ...




Resident Evil 1, hmm ich hatte nach der Ersten Missi so schiss weil ich einfach nie den weg gefunden hab und so min. 4h im ersten lvl gegammelt hab.

Der 4. Teil von der Stimmung gut, nur die Steuerung schockt...
Achso ja man kommt in ein Osteuropäisches Dorf so auf die Art: Servus ick bins da Tom 
und das erste was man hört ist... Orrr und sieht 5Leute mit Äxten/Mistgabeln auf sich
zulaufen. 

Vllt. solltest du Zam nach dem Schlüssel für den Buffed-Kerker Fragen
da sollen ja ganz fragwürdige Kreaturen lauern...(Zam einbegriffen^^)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe zu ich hab mit 12 Jahren bei meinem Bruder nur zugeschaut und da kam mir so einiges erschreckender vor als es vielleicht war aber dieses Spiel hat mich fertig gemacht und zu großen Teilen meine komplizierten Psychosen und Geisteskrankheiten gestützt und gefördert 
So eine bedrückende Atmosphäre hab ich nie wieder in einem Spiel gefunden. Und die Rätsel waren richtig, richtig, richtig....richtig knackig


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. März 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Mhmhmhm...
> Kommt ganz drauf an. Welche Spiele hast du bisher gespielt?
> 
> Und vor allem wie?
> Am Nachmittag und/oder in Gesellschaft Horrorspiele spielen gilt nicht :-B



das ist eher egal.
Wobei ich mich auch bei Filmen nie grusel (Ausnahmen: Alien 1 mit 14 und Blairwitch ein klein wenig)
Vermutlich isses doch die fehlende Abstraktion. 
Ich bin mir in jedem Moment bewusst, dass ich im PC/Kinosessel sitze. Leider
Und bei Spielen mit ihren im Vergleich keinen Bildschirmen und noch nicht so ganz realistischer Grafik erst recht.
Und ihr gruselt euch echt, ja?
(Wobei ich jetzt auch wirklich gruseln meine und nicht ekeln oder erschrecken. Das ist ein Unterschied)


----------



## tear_jerker (9. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das ist eher egal.
> Wobei ich mich auch bei Filmen nie grusel (Ausnahmen: Alien 1 mit 14 und Blairwitch ein klein wenig)
> Vermutlich isses doch die fehlende Abstraktion.
> Ich bin mir in jedem Moment bewusst, dass ich im PC/Kinosessel sitze. Leider
> ...



ich empfehle dir mal den youtubechannel marblehornets  wenn du bei blairwitch nen kalten schauer hattest, ist das hier ein eisiger monsun


----------



## Wolfner (9. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das ist eher egal.
> Wobei ich mich auch bei Filmen nie grusel (Ausnahmen: Alien 1 mit 14 und Blairwitch ein klein wenig)
> Vermutlich isses doch die fehlende Abstraktion.
> Ich bin mir in jedem Moment bewusst, dass ich im PC/Kinosessel sitze. Leider
> ...



Ohoho
Nein, nein das ist nicht egal.

Standardausrüstung für jedes Horrorspiel sind ein geschlossener Raum, Headset und fortgeschrittene Tageszeit d.h. die Abwesenheit von Sonne und Licht. (Also im Prinzip wie die Standardausrüstung eines jeden Fulltime-Raiders )

Ich fürchte Gigers Xenomorph auch schon seit Kindheitstagen nichtmehr (die sind viel zu cool dafür), aber zB Amnesia hatte für mich etwas ansich, was man zumindest "nervzermürbend" nennen könnte.

Ansonten würde mich wirklich interessieren welche Horror-Spiele du schon gespielt hast.


----------



## Chillers (9. März 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ohoho



Also ich selber fand´Resident Evil1 mit den durch das Fenster springenden Hunden und auch SilentHill1 wirklich! gruselig. Besonders nachts. Also erschrocken habe ich mich jedenfalls. *Grusel*.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. März 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ohoho
> Nein, nein das ist nicht egal.
> 
> Standardausrüstung für jedes Horrorspiel sind ein geschlossener Raum, Headset und fortgeschrittene Tageszeit d.h. die Abwesenheit von Sonne und Licht. (Also im Prinzip wie die Standardausrüstung eines jeden Fulltime-Raiders )
> ...



Fear, Duum (alle), Erdbeben (alle), Alone in the Dark, Half Life (dt.), welche die ich hier nicht sagen darf und welche die ich vergessen hab (irgendwas mit Gigers Aliens)

Aber ich würde jede Wette halten, dass es kein PC Spiel gibt das mich zum Gruseln bringt (erschrecken kann sein) egal wann ich es wo wie spiele!


----------



## The Paladin (9. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fear, Duum (alle), Erdbeben (alle), Alone in the Dark, Half Life (dt.), welche die ich hier nicht sagen darf und welche die ich vergessen hab (irgendwas mit Gigers Aliens)
> 
> Aber ich würde jede Wette halten, dass es kein PC Spiel gibt das mich zum Gruseln bringt (erschrecken kann sein) egal wann ich es wo wie spiele!



Hm, versuche es wie ich und spiele Dead Space 1 und 2 auf den härtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad durch ohne Infos, Tipps und irgendwelche anderen Informationsquellen über das ingame erlebnis. (Mit härtester Schwierigkeitsgrad meine ich den, den man schon von Anfang an hat, nicht Alptraum [Teil 1] oder Hardcore [Teil 2])

Falls du die beiden Spiele schon durch hast dann Spiele doch: "Nicht Humanoide Lebensform versus Jäger" (In DE Indiziert) auf den härtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Und ich werde jedes Horrorspiel auf diese weise spielen. So ist es etwas realistischer.

Ein Beispiel mit dem Xenomorph aus dem oben genannten Spiel:

Leicht: Ach ne, noch so ein Vieh *Abknall*
Mittel: Da kommt es *Abknall, eventuell wegstoß*
Hart: Verdammt *Bum Bum, Peng Peng* Zu wenig Munition ..... Sterb.....
Alptraum: Was ist das? Hat sich was bewegt? Ich höre Geräusche aus dem Raum, da gehe ich nicht rein. OMG da ist etwas!!!! ICH WILL NICHT STERBEN!!!!	GAME OVER (Im ersten Level)


----------



## Wolfner (10. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fear, Duum (alle), Erdbeben (alle), Alone in the Dark, Half Life (dt.), welche die ich hier nicht sagen darf und welche die ich vergessen hab (irgendwas mit Gigers Aliens)
> 
> Aber ich würde jede Wette halten, dass es kein PC Spiel gibt das mich zum Gruseln bringt (erschrecken kann sein) egal wann ich es wo wie spiele!



Naja..
Sind ja alles eher reine Shooter. 
Ich würds bei Zeiten mal mit Amnesia oder der Penumbra-Reihe versuchen. Mit vollständiger Ausrüstung versteht sich


----------



## schneemaus (10. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das ist eher egal.
> Wobei ich mich auch bei Filmen nie grusel (Ausnahmen: Alien 1 mit 14 und Blairwitch ein klein wenig)
> Vermutlich isses doch die fehlende Abstraktion.
> Ich bin mir in jedem Moment bewusst, dass ich im PC/Kinosessel sitze. Leider
> ...



Na ja, ich bin da so ziemlich das komplette Gegenteil von dir.

Früher konnt ich Horrorfilme gucken und auch Spiele spielen, ohne dass es mir was ausgemacht hat. Der erste Film, bei dem ich mich wirklich gegruselt hab, war "The Grudge", das erste Spiel ein guffeliges Flashgame namens "Darkness" bzw. "Darkness 2". Wirklich nur ein Guffelspiel, aber seitdem gehe ich nicht mehr ohne Licht die Treppe nach unten, da unser Treppenhaus auch extrem dunkel ist und wir unten auch nen Vorhang haben (Spiel spielen, dann wisst ihr das). Hab mich aber nicht unterkriegen lassen. Bei meiner PS2 war damals, als ich mir die gekauft hab, ne Demo-CD dabei, mit ner Demo von Silent Hill 3 (? wars glaub ich). Erinner mich nicht mehr so hundertprozentig genau dran, aber ich meine, dass das in so nem Vergnügungspark oder so gespielt hat. Jedenfalls hab ich ganz am Anfang n Messer bekommen und mir war absolut klar, dass hinter der Tür n Zombie kommt - wieso hätte ich sonst das Messer kriegen sollen? Ich also Tür auf, Zombie kommt, erschrocken hab ich mich auch nicht, aber dann wollt ich den Zombie abstechen - und hab nicht ans Rumblepack im Controller gedacht. Controller vibriert, ich erschrecke mich zu Tode und schmeiße meinen Controller weg.

Mittlerweile kann ich nicht mal mehr Silent Hill schauen, ohne mich zu gruseln. Und das, obwohl ich den Film vor Jahren zum ersten Mal gesehen hab, ihn total geil und überhaupt nicht gruselig fand. Vor 2, 3 Monaten hab ich ihn nochmal geguckt und mir bald vor Angst in die Hosen gemacht.

Ich bin wohl einfach zu fantasievoll für sowas, obwohl ich eigentlich ein sehr rationaler Mensch bin.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fear, Duum (alle), Erdbeben (alle), Alone in the Dark, Half Life (dt.), welche die ich hier nicht sagen darf und welche die ich vergessen hab (irgendwas mit Gigers Aliens)
> 
> Aber ich würde jede Wette halten, dass es kein PC Spiel gibt das mich zum Gruseln bringt (erschrecken kann sein) egal wann ich es wo wie spiele!



Auch schon ohne Cheats probiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl einfach zu fantasievoll für sowas, obwohl ich eigentlich ein sehr rationaler Mensch bin.



Verdammt, in allem was du schreibst, erkenn ich mich wieder. Trifft hier fast 1-1 auf mich zu.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auch schon ohne Cheats probiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden, glaube ich ?

Ich vermute aber, dass sich das wie bei "The Paladin" auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad bezieht.

Klar hab ich auch unterscheidliche Schwierigkeitsgarde getestet, aber der Effekt war entweder erhöhte Spannung (was aber nichts mit gruseln zu tun hat, eher mit mehr Adrenalin) oder Frust weils zu schwer war.


----------



## llcool13 (10. März 2011)

Wegen Resident Evil 1 hab ich mir damals die Playstation gekauft. Super Spiel mit vielen netten Schockmomenten. Dann habe ich noch F.E.A.R. gespielt, zugegebenermaßen nur bei Tageslicht . Das wars jetzt aber auch schon mit meinen Horrorspiele Erfahrungen. Aber da ich durch diese Games wegen der ganzen Schockmomente locker um 15 Jahre gealtert bin reicht das denke ich mal auch *gg*.


----------



## Edou (10. März 2011)

Mh...Horror-Spiele. Mag ich nicht unbedingt, genauso wie Horror Filme was hier aber nichts zu suchen hat. Ab und zu mal Gut, aber nur bei Tageslicht . Nachts würd ich bei dem ein oder anderem Spiel nen Herzinfarkt bekommen. :X
Müsst aber mal wieder ein Richtiges Spielen. Das letzte dass ich spielte war Resident Evil 5...und dass hatte ja kaum bis keine wirklichen Schock momente. Zumindest an keine an die ich mich Erinnere wirklich "Angst" gehabt zu haben


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

Ich muss bei Minecraft zustimmen, das hat im Survival-Modus irgendwie eine gruselige Stimmung. Diese Höhlen, die Geräuschkulisse und die Beleuchtung... das wirkt irgendwie erdrückend 

Na, wer findet zuerst den namentlich korrekt genannten, in Deutschland sowie USA indizierten, Titel?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. März 2011)

Hält eigentlich Dead Space 2, was es verspricht? Ist das so eine Marke Psycho-Horror wie bei Fear, oder so Monster-"Horror" wie bei Dumm?


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. März 2011)

> Hält eigentlich Dead Space 2, was es verspricht? Ist das so eine Marke Psycho-Horror wie bei Fear, oder so Monster-"Horror" wie bei Dumm?



Dead Space 2 ist für Dead Space ungefähr das, was Aliens für Alien war.
Erster Teil Horror
Zweiter Teil Action


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dead Space 2 ist für Dead Space ungefähr das, was Aliens für Alien war.
> Erster Teil Horror
> Zweiter Teil Action



..aber trotzdem ungeheuer (haha) unterhaltsam.


----------



## The Paladin (10. März 2011)

Wann immer ich höre dass jemand F.E.A.R. als Horrorspiel bezeichnet dann denke ich dass diese Person nie ein richtiges Horrorspiel gespielt hat.

Nun, hier ist meine Liste was KEIN Horror ist.

Quake
F.E.A.R. (Nein, ist auch kein Psycho terror, dass Spiel ist ein Witz)
Saw (Die Filme sind auch keine Horrorfilme sondern absolut krank)
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil 5

Hab ich was ausgelassen?

Sorry für das negative Kommentar hier, dafür füge ich hier noch ein Horrorspiel hinzu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUTO4pNwjYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Na, wer findet zuerst den namentlich korrekt genannten, in Deutschland sowie USA indizierten, Titel?




Meinste bei dir im Text oder wie?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Sorry für das negative Kommentar hier, dafür füge ich hier noch ein Horrorspiel hinzu



Da muss ich jetzt echt laut lachen. Das soll Horror sein? Erstens klingt die Story nach 08/15-Ghostship. Dazu Schreie, Explosionen und ein paar Monster, die Menschen fressen mit einer Grafik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Das soll Horror sein? Nein, da bleibe ich doch lieber bei Fear, das wenigstens dezente Schockmomente besitzt.


----------



## The Paladin (10. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt echt laut lachen. Das soll Horror sein? Erstens klingt die Story nach 08/15-Ghostship. Dazu Schreie, Explosionen und ein paar Monster, die Menschen fressen mit einer Grafik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Das soll Horror sein? Nein, da bleibe ich doch lieber bei Fear, das wenigstens dezente Schockmomente besitzt.



Das Spiel ist aus dem Jahre 2005 für die PS2, also ist die Grafik aus heutiger Sicht schlecht. Als ich dieses Spiel gespielt habe war ich 13 oder 14 Jahre alt.


----------



## Unkas72 (10. März 2011)

Ich  muss gestehen, dass ich Doom III nicht länger als zwanzig Minuten auf der Playstation spielen konnte...


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Meinste bei dir im Text oder wie?



Nein, auf Seite 3 
Selbst Zam nicht aufgefallen, dass ein Spiel auf dem Index steht 

Ich vermute, das Spiel kennt einfach kaum einer, fiel mir aber direkt auf, da ich es selbst gespielt habe und... naja, ging gut zur Sache


----------



## Lakor (10. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Nein, auf Seite 3
> Selbst Zam nicht aufgefallen, dass ein Spiel auf dem Index steht
> 
> Ich vermute, das Spiel kennt einfach kaum einer, fiel mir aber direkt auf, da ich es selbst gespielt habe und... naja, ging gut zur Sache



Nie gespielt, aber von gehört. Zufällig der zweite Teil eines Spiels, gepostet von einem User mit den Initialen T.K.? Ich weiß ja nicht wie sehr ich hier drauf aufmerksam machen darf


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Nie gespielt, aber von gehört. Zufällig der zweite Teil eines Spiels, gepostet von einem User mit den Initialen T.K.? Ich weiß ja nicht wie sehr ich hier drauf aufmerksam machen darf


Hat mich nicht los gelassen, die frage welches Spiel ihr meint xD
Naja nun weiss ichs 

Achja BTT:
So ein richtiges Horror-Spiel gibt es nicht, kommt ja immer auf den Menschen selbst an wovor er sich fürchtet / angst hat.
Bei mir wars Dead Space 1 als die Monster Babys kamen uiuiui hab ich mich erschreckt xD
Und voon gaaaanz früher ( da war ich so 8 oder so) Half Life 1, die kleinen Wauzis die sind mir immer noch nicht geheuer xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Cold fear



Das da ist genauso gruselig wie Halflife (dt) oder Dumm3 ...nämlich gar nicht.
(Aber interessant ist es, schön splattrig)


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Nie gespielt, aber von gehört. Zufällig der zweite Teil eines Spiels, gepostet von einem User mit den Initialen T.K.? Ich weiß ja nicht wie sehr ich hier drauf aufmerksam machen darf



Ding Ding Ding 100 Punkte 
Frag mich aber auch, was im zweiten Teil so heftig sein soll, dass es auf dem Index landete. Der erste Teil war schon nicht ohne  Post reported, damits rausedittiert wird


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Mh...Horror-Spiele. Mag ich nicht unbedingt, genauso wie Horror Filme was hier aber nichts zu suchen hat. Ab und zu mal Gut, aber nur bei Tageslicht . Nachts würd ich bei dem ein oder anderem Spiel nen Herzinfarkt bekommen. :X
> Müsst aber mal wieder ein Richtiges Spielen. Das letzte dass ich spielte war Resident Evil 5...und dass hatte ja kaum bis keine wirklichen Schock momente. Zumindest an keine an die ich mich Erinnere wirklich "Angst" gehabt zu haben



Ich bin auch sehr schreckhaft, aber es macht einfach Spass sich zu Tode erschrecken.


----------



## Vrocas (23. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen liebe Buffed Community

Ich habe mir mal letztens ein paar lets plays von Amnesia: The dark descent angeschaut und das hat mich schon sehr gegruselt !
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so für gute Grusel/Horror-Games kennt.
Sei es Dead Space,Silent Hill oder Resident Evil.

Welche Spiele lehren euch noch so richtig das fürchten ?


Amnesia: The dark descent - Halloween Special - Part 1


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2012)

Bei allen dreien jeweils der erste Teil. Jericho sieht auf den ersten Blick so aus, ist es aber nicht. Und ziehlt auch darauf ab.


----------



## Vrocas (23. Februar 2012)

Oha, das hier sieht auch ganz nett aus, sollte man mal um mitternacht in nem dunklen Zimmer alleine spielen 

Cry of fear - 7 min lets play


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Doom 3und FEAR


----------



## Xidish (23. Februar 2012)

Top 25 Best Horror Games of All Time
Da sind auch ein paar der schon Genannten dabei.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2012)

- Resident Evil, aber das Remake aufm GameCube (oder Wii, also Archives), weil der grafische Push, steigert die Stimmung.
- Das Adventure Shadow of the Comet.
- Dead Space (Allein ^^, auch wenn sich hier der Schockeffekt schnell abnutzt)
- F.E.A.R. (1 dt.)
- Die Marine-Mission aus diesem Spiel, atmosphärisch episch.

Ich würde auch Alone in the Dark 1 und 2 empfehlen, aber die sind tatsächlich nicht gut gealtert. :-|


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Februar 2012)

Gruselspiele? Hmm...

- Amnesia: The Dark Descent, ist echt heftig meiner Meinung nach ^^
- Die gesamte Penumbra Reihe
- Cryostasis
- Dead Space
- Sims 3


----------



## schneemaus (23. Februar 2012)

ZAMilein, magst du das hier nicht hierhin verschieben?

Horrorspiele-Thread

Wenn ich doch nur in allen Bereichen meines Lebens ein so gutes Gedächtnis hätte wie z.B. in diesem Forum


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ZAMilein, magst du das hier nicht hierhin verschieben?



Ich hab mich an den Thread gar nicht mehr erinnert, obwohl ich mich rege beteiligt hatte *g*


----------



## schneemaus (23. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab mich an den Thread gar nicht mehr erinnert, obwohl ich mich rege beteiligt hatte *g*



Ich kleines Schisserlein wusste noch genau, dass ich es nicht lassen konnte, in den Thread zu schauen und was von den Flashgames zu schreiben, die mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2012)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe Buffed Community
> 
> Ich habe mir mal letztens ein paar lets plays von Amnesia: The dark descent angeschaut und das hat mich schon sehr gegruselt !
> Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so für gute Grusel/Horror-Games kennt.
> ...



Hast du schon Custom Stories für Amnesia gespielt? Die sind viel härter als die original Story^^
http://www.frictionalgames.com/forum/forum-36.html

Empfehlen kann ich dir House of Creep 1-7, Heart of Evil und The Attic


----------



## schneemaus (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt zugebe, dass ich bei der Dunkelmission hinterm Bahnhof bei Resident Evil 5 schon ein bisschen Angst hatte und öfter mal erschrocken bin, werd ich bestimmt aus dem Thread hier geprügelt


----------



## Kamsi (23. Februar 2012)

ich habe es bei fear 1 nicht weiter als in den tunnel am anfang geschafft dann musste ich das spiel beenden ^^

ich hatte alpträume von aliens vs predator 2 der menschen kampagne am anfang als ich gehäutete menschen wie schweine fleisch aufgehangen sah und plötzlich von den bergen abgeschnittene köpfe hagelte.

*entfernt*


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2012)

Die Texturen in Rage sind übrigens auch der Horror (für nen modernen Shooter).


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2012)

Achja, bitte keine indizierten Spiele publizieren.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

dann musste dich selbst editieren zam oder bei fear noch deutsch dranhängen ^^ dachte dürften drüber reden weil du es ja auch gemacht hast ^^


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dann musste dich selbst editieren zam oder bei fear noch deutsch dranhängen ^^ dachte dürften drüber reden weil du es ja auch gemacht hast ^^



Oder man sucht sich Gründe.
Ich hab FEAR (dt.) angepasst. Nur im Gegensatz zu dem von dir verwendeten Spiel, gibt es mehrere Varianten. :-P


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

damals als ich es gezockt habe 2001 wars nur ab 18 aber nicht indiziert ^^

hast du eingentlich einen ausdruck von indizierten spielen neben deinem arbeitsplatz oder kennst das alles auswendig von deinem beruf ?


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> damals als ich es gezockt habe 2001 wars nur ab 18 aber nicht indiziert ^^
> 
> hast du eingentlich einen ausdruck von indizierten spielen neben deinem arbeitsplatz oder kennst das alles auswendig von deinem beruf ?



Beim verwalten von Communities ist Jugendschutz ein wichtiges Thema. Unter anderem auch der Jugendschutzmedienstaatsvertrag. Aber abgesehen davon ist es größtenteils auch Interesse am Thema und der Verlag bekommt zudem regelmäßig BPjM-Updates. ^^

Btw. wenn wir Titelnennungen bzw. Publizierungen löschen, ist das kein Pranger oder Unterstellung von Böswilligkeit (obwohl wir so einen Fall auch schon hatten. "Ihr könnt mir gar nichts verbieten!!!" ^^) - sondern nur Schutzmaßnahme.

Außerdem finde ich das Thema hier super. Warum also risikieren es schließen zu müssen. :-)


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

oje - soviel arbeit ^^

naja das nächste mal per google suchen ob das spiel indiziert ist oder nicht ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Februar 2012)

Ich fand Menschenjagd übrigens auch ziemlich gruselig.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAWMmNQEdwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Alptraum lvl in Max Payne 1



Überraschend teilt die Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien (BPjM) mit, dass das 2001 erschienene Max Payne von der 
Liste der jugendgefährdenden Medien gestrichen wurde. Damit darf der Titel wieder frei in Deutschland verkauft werden.

http://www.gamona.de/games/max-payne,nach-fast-11-jahren-vom-index-gestrichen:news,2066660.html


die erste mission der marines bei aliens vs predator 2 (ist fsk 16)

****


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die erste mission der marines bei aliens vs predator 2 (ist fsk 16)



Die von dir erwähnte ist aber nicht die Version die im Video gezeigt wird und nein das ist nicht egal. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

wow du kennst dich aber gut aus im detail ^^


----------

